# In REMEMBRANCE---2017 AD



## Truth Seeker

*

To live with the conscious knowledge of the shadow of uncertainty, with the knowledge that disaster or tragedy could strike at any time; to be afraid and to know and acknowledge your fear, and still to live creatively and with unstinting love: that is to live with grace. 

*-*Peter Henry Abrahams*​


----------



## Eltab

William Christopher, who played Father Mulcahey (sp?) in M*A*S*H, died over the weekend.  
He was 84 and had contracted cancer.

He was the first "pastor" character I watched who struggled with the temptation to behave ... well, like everybody else did.

- NK soldier wakes up in operating room, produces hidden grenade, and pulls pin; staff flinches then rushes to prevent 'inevitable' tragedy -
Hawkeye: "Where's the pin for this grenade?"
Father "Right under your  foot !"

I'm putting him here because the news got out on the 1st.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He actually did get posted in the 2016 thread, but it's OK to goof in the effort to be thorough.  I posted the _same_ person's obit in 2 threads...a couple years apart.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2017 picks up where 2016 left off.

Tyrus Wong has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38484729


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Broadcaster Brian Widlake dies aged 85*

Radio and television presenter *Brian Widlake*, who conducted the first TV interview with Nelson Mandela, has died at the age of 85.

As an ITN reporter in 1961, *Widlake *secretly met Mandela, who was on the run from the police at the time.

*Widlake* went on to become a regular presenter of BBC Radio 4's The World At One and PM in the 1970s and '80s, and co-presented BBC Two's Money Programme.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## trappedslider

Former Navy SEAL Richard “Mack” Machowicz Passes Away After Long Battle with Cancer

http://shotinfo.net/former-navy-sea...cz-passes-away-after-long-battle-with-cancer/


----------



## Truth Seeker

*George Kosana, sheriff in 'Night of the Living Dead,' dies at 81*

*George Kosana*, who played the beefy Sheriff McClelland in the 1968 cult zombie film, Night of the Living Dead, has died. He was 81.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Om Puri has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-38527232


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tilikum has died.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...rlds-famed-orca-and-subject-of-blackfish-dies


----------



## tuxgeo

Portugese politician and reformer Mario Soares has died at age 92. He steered the country toward democracy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/08/middleeast/iran-former-president-rafsanjani-dies/index.html?adkey=bn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nat Hentoff has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/08/us/nat-hentoff-obit/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Singer-songwriter Peter Sarstedt dies aged 75*

Singer-songwriter *Peter Sarstedt*, best known for the song Where do you go to (my lovely), has died at the age of 75, his family has said. 

The song topped the UK singles charts in February 1969 and remained number one for four weeks.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## tuxgeo

Former New York mayor Ed Koch has died. (<- CNN link)

_Edit: I'm only three years late with this one. . . ._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pioneer Cabin, the sequoia with the tunnel carved through it, was felled by recent storms.

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=1332037


----------



## Rabulias

tuxgeo said:


> Former New York mayor Ed Koch has died. (<- CNN link)




That's from 2013...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clare Hollingworth has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/journalist-clare-hollingworth-broke-news-ww-ii-dies-142622776.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*NYPD Detective Steven McDonald, Known for Forgiving Teen Shooter Who Left Him Paralyzed, Dies at 59*

New York Police Detective *Steven McDonald,* who famously forgave the teen who left him paralyzed in a 1986 shooting, died Tuesday. He was 59.


The decorated and revered detective never recovered from a heart attack he suffered Friday at his Long Island home

*In Remembrance*



This may be the first police officer to be honored in this thread.


----------



## Ryujin

SCTV and SNL alum Tony Rosato has died at age 62.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/tony-rosato-snl-second-city-obit-1.3931938


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Allsup has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/guitarist-avoided-buddy-holly-plane-crash-dies-85-013258987.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*The Exorcist Author William Peter Blatty Dies At 89*

*William Peter Blatty,* the novelist and Oscar-winning screenwriter known for legendary horror film The Exorcist and as director of The Exorcist III, has died at age 89. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lord Snowdon has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38611497


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexis Mardas has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/magic-alex-mardas-sham-technological-guru-beatles-dies-022901035.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Steinbachek has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38597071


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zhou Youguang has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38621697


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Dick Gautier died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Ed Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Dick Gautier died yesterday.  He was 85.



This is sad. I remember him from back in the day. A good actor, who seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eddie Long has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/15/us/bi...n_topstories+(RSS:+CNN+-+Top+Stories)&ref=yfp


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka died today of stomach cancer.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eugene Cernan has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/16/us/eugene-cernan-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Tooper has died.
http://countryrebel.com/blogs/videos/beloved-singer-songwriter-dead-at-61


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Mouradian has died.

http://www.bassplayer.com/artists/1...nnie-earl--the-broadcasters-passes-away/61526


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Colo has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/60-old-gorilla-1st-born-zoo-dies-ohio-152712621.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Onyeabor has died.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...-onyeabor-mysterious-funk-musician-dies-at-70


----------



## billd91

Getting reports that Miguel Ferrer has passed away from cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Barrett has died.
http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/19/media/wayne-barrett-obituary/index.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Opera star Roberta Peters has died.

"It was, in fact, this seriousness of purpose and artistic integrity that  carried Peters through a five-decade career in which she racked up 512  Met performances of twenty-four roles during thirty-four seasons."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maggie Roche of the Roches died today of cancer.  She was 65.


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eugene Cernan has died.



I can't reproduce the exact quote from memory, but Eugene stated that he wanted to see Mankind return to the Moon - because he wanted to NOT be "the last man to walk on the moon" any longer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yordano Ventura has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/report...dies-is-car-accident-at-age-25-162113356.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andy Marte has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/former...lled-in-car-accident-at-age-33-174941851.html


----------



## Tonguez

allo allo, listen very carefully I will say this only once

Gorden Kaye has died age 75

_*Mimi Labonq*: René, when will I ever get over you? 
*René Artois*: Well, Thursday's are good for me.._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jaki Liebezeit has died.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2017/jan/23/can-jaki-liebezeit-drummer-krautrock


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee "Q" O'Denat has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/24/entertainment/lee-odenat-worldstarhiphop-obituary/index.html


----------



## billd91

Drummer for the Allman Brothers Band, Butch Trucks has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johann Ofner has been killed.
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ner-killed-by-gun-that-was-loaded-with-blanks


----------



## Dioltach

Mary Tyler Moore has died: http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38747061


----------



## Hand of Evil

Mike Connors, who played hard-hitting private eye "Mannix," dies at 91


----------



## tuxgeo

billd91 said:


> Drummer for the Allman Brothers Band, Butch Trucks has died.




This death has been ruled a suicide. Also, it is being reported that he shot himself in front of his wife, and she is distraught, and was initially unable to speak in complete sentences when the police first got there; she had seen him put the gun to his head. (Link goes to billboard.com.)


----------



## Hand of Evil

Barbara Hale, the Loyal Della Street on 'Perry Mason,' Dies at 94


----------



## Ryujin

John hurt has lost his battle with cancer.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4166046/Actor-John-Hurt-dies-cancer-aged-77.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Hurt, best known for playing the Elephant Man, died today from cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Edwards has died.
http://www.guitarplayer.com/artists/1013/adam-ant-guitarist-tom-edwards-dies-at-41/61690


----------



## trappedslider

GrayLinnorm said:


> John Hurt, best known for playing the Elephant Man, died today from cancer.  He was 77.




And The War Doctor


----------



## Eltab

Dioltach said:


> Mary Tyler Moore has died



I watched her program in original run.  

I was a kid at the time and did not understand why _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ was considered ground-breaking.
I kept wondering how Mary got from Minneapolis to Hollywood and back every week without going broke from the airplane tickets.
(Note to celebrities: do not name your 'signature character' after yourself; use a pseudonym instead.)


----------



## Eltab

trappedslider said:


> And The War Doctor



... and the voice of the Dragon in the TV series Merlin.


----------



## Ryujin

Eltab said:


> I watched her program in original run.
> 
> I was a kid at the time and did not understand why _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ was considered ground-breaking.
> I kept wondering how Mary got from Minneapolis to Hollywood and back every week without going broke from the airplane tickets.
> (Note to celebrities: do not name your 'signature character' after yourself; use a pseudonym instead.)




She wasn't. The character was Mary Richards. Yeah, I had much the same issue as a kid


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geoff Nicholls has died.
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/geoff-nicholls-black-sabbath-keyboardist-dead-at-68-w463564


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emmanuelle Riva, who was the oldest person nominated for an Oscar, died January 25.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Masaya Nakamura, who founded Namco, died January 22.  He was 91.


----------



## billd91

Asia frontman, King Crimson bassist, John Wetton has lost his fight with cancer.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*R.I.P. DAN SPIEGLE*

Comic strip and comic book artist *Dan Spiegle *passed away on Saturday at the age of 96, according to a comprehensive obituary by *Mark Evanier.*

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Hand of Evil

Frank Pellegrino, 'Sopranos' Star and Restaurateur, Dies at 72


----------



## Hand of Evil

Canadian Filmmaker Rob Stewart Found Dead After Scuba Dive


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Asia frontman, King Crimson bassist, John Wetton has lost his fight with cancer.



Asia's debut album was the first I bought with my own money (not birthday- or Christmas- present).
I always thought that the big hit, "Heat of the Moment", was the weakest song on the album.


----------



## billd91

Eltab said:


> Asia's debut album was the first I bought with my own money (not birthday- or Christmas- present).
> I always thought that the big hit, "Heat of the Moment", was the weakest song on the album.




It is a great album, particularly for a bunch of guys written off by snarky critics as a bunch of dinosaurs.


----------



## Dioltach

Former Springbok scrum-half Joost van der Westhuizen has died, aged 45: http://www.bbc.com/sport/rugby-union/38882762


----------



## Ryujin

Richard Hatch, Apollo of the original "Battlestar Galactica", died today at age 71.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/02/07/richard-hatch-star-battlestar-galactica-dies-71/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Irwin Corey has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/comedian-irwin-corey-world-foremost-014610705.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tara Palmer-Tomkinson has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/british-socialite-tara-palmer-tomkinson-found-dead-aged-162720233.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matthew Badger has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/matthew-badger-father-three-daughters-212946917.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adele Dunlap has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/oldest-american-adele-dunlap-dies-age-114-200427621.html


----------



## freyar

Sir Peter Mansfield, who shared the 2003 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for pioneering work on the development of the MRI, passed away on Feb 8 at the age of 83.  In 1978, he became the first human imaged by a full-body MRI as a test subject.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38919614


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Three time European Cup winner Piet Keizer died yesterday of lung cancer.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Ilitch has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/mike-i...s-and-red-wings-dead-at-age-87-000527145.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jiro Taniguchi has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38947130


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fab Melo has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/fab-melo-former-syracuse-big-man-dies-at-26-022306720.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harold G. "Hal" Moore has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/lt-gen-hal-moore-dies-depicted-film-were-232543730.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Al Jarreau died today.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quentin Moses has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/former...entin-moses-dies-in-house-fire-175801061.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trish Doan has died.
http://www.metalsucks.net/2017/02/13/kittie-bassist-trish-doan-dead-at-age-31/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Jong-nam has been killed.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/world/asia/kim-jong-un-brother-killed-malaysia.html?_r=0


----------



## billd91

I'm seeing reports that Game Designers' Workshop co-founder and long-time Traveller writer/editor Loren Wiseman has passed away. Will update with more details as I find them.


----------



## Mad_Jack

billd91 said:


> I'm seeing reports that Game Designers' Workshop co-founder and long-time Traveller writer/editor Loren Wiseman has passed away. Will update with more details as I find them.




From Steve Jackson Games....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William James Myers has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wwe-star-george-animal-steele-appeared-ed-wood-165538358.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bodybuilder and wrestler Nicole Bass has died.  She was 52.


----------



## Tonguez

George the Animal Steel, 1980's professional wrestler (and teacher with a Master of Science from Michigan State), aged 79


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Michel has died.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/miche...deal-making-dies-age-141106113--politics.html


----------



## billd91

Funky drummer Clyde Stubblefield has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Give the drummer some.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norma McCorvey has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/mccorvey-center-roe-v-wade-185634628.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Omar Abdel-Rahman has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/trade-center-bomber-omar-abdel-rahman-dies-prison-161837334.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Norma McCorvey has died.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mccorvey-center-roe-v-wade-185634628.html




May she find peace and joy in whatever sort of existence she may encounter after her death. By now, she has earned some measure of peace and joy. (But I like to think that of nearly everyone.)

(_Mixed Cajun and Cherokee ancestry?_ That sounds much like my ignorant, personal mental stereotype of Louisiana -- at least partly because I have never been there.) (Texarkana, yes; Louisiana, no.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lots of Louisianans- myself included- have very mixed ancestry, which often includes a dose of Cherokee or Choctaw.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ivan Koloff has died.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/l...day-after-george-steele/ar-AAn5cPS?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## tomBitonti

Sorry for the lateness of posting.  Raymond Smullyan, Logician, died on 06-Feb-2017:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/11/us/raymond-smullyan-dead-puzzle-creator.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Coryell has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...-larry-coryell-godfather-of-fusion-dies-at-73


----------



## Darkness

Vitaly Churkin passed away one day before his 65th birthday.

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/02/20/europe/russia-un-ambassador-vitaly-churkin-dead/


----------



## freyar

Mildred Dresselhaus has passed away at the age of 86. She was a pioneer in solid state physics, especially carbon physics including buckyballs, as well as a strong advocate for women in the sciences and the first female full professor at MIT.  She received both the US National Medal of Science (1990) and Presidential Medal of Freedom (2014) along with many other awards.

http://news.mit.edu/2017/institute-professor-emerita-mildred-dresselhaus-dies-86-0221


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Colmes of Hannity & Colmes died today.  He was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Vigneault has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/gamer-dies-while-attempting-24-hour-stream-charity-120218884.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daryl Easton has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/magician-daryl-easton-61-found-144547107.html


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Alan Colmes of Hannity & Colmes died today.  He was 66.



My local newspaper included this Colmes quote with its article:
People ask me, "Why don't you fight fire with fire?"  You fight fire with _water_, not with fire.

Alan was a person from left-of-center who could explain his reasoning (or try to), not just dissolve into an insult contest.


----------



## Ryujin

Actor Bill Paxton is dead at 61, from complications after surgery. I waited until a source other than TMZ reported this independently before posting.

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/bill-paxton-dead-dies-1201996712/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Neil Fingleton, who played Mag the Mighty on Game of Thrones, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 36.

Fingleton, who held the title of the tallest British-born man, also appeared in several sci-fi movies and TV shows, including Doctor Who and Avengers: Age of Ultron.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joseph Wapner, the original judge of The People's Court, died today.  He was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Liebenow has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/wwii-navy-officer-helped-rescue-kennedy-dies-age-201657692.html


----------



## Mage of Spellford

Ryujin said:


> Actor Bill Paxton is dead at 61, from complications after surgery. I waited until a source other than TMZ reported this independently before posting.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/bill-paxton-dead-dies-1201996712/




This absolutely sucks. He will be missed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hideo Ikeezumi has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...-the-blistering-experimentalism-of-hideo-ikee


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Tommy Page, who had a #1 hit with "I'll Be Your Everything", committed suicide yesterday.  He was 46.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Starzl has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ailblazer-in-organ-transplantation-dies-at-90


----------



## Ed Laprade

I saw that Robert Osborn has died. He hosted AMC's classic movies for quite some time.


----------



## trappedslider

Ed Laprade said:


> I saw that Robert Osborn has died. He hosted AMC's classic movies for quite some time.




http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-me-robert-osborne-dies-20170306-story.html He'll be missed


----------



## freyar

Ronald Drever, one of the top scientists of the LIGO experiment that announced the first detection of gravitational waves in early 2016, has passed away at age 85.  He shared numerous awards for his contribution to the project, but now he'll unfortunately miss out on an expected share of an upcoming Nobel Prize.

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-39212305


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fred Weintraub has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...r-end-and-enter-the-dragon-producer-dies-at-8


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert James Waller, who wrote _The Bridges of Madison County_, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joni Sledge has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/joni-sledge-member-sister-sledge-dies-60-005411271.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jay Lynch, one of the founders of the underground comics movement, died March 5 of lung cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Lipuma has died.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...bel-executive-tommy-lipuma-has-died-at-age-80


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Cotton has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...tton-legend-of-the-blues-harmonica-dies-at-81


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Derek Walcott has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...te-of-caribbean-beauty-and-bondage-dies-at-87


----------



## billd91

Rock and Roll innovator, Chuck Berry, has passed away at 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

billd91 said:


> Rock and Roll innovator, Chuck Berry, has passed away at 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Bernie Wrightson died yesterday of brain cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Jimmy Breslin died today.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Aktari has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/jerseylicious-star-mike-aktari-dead-214200647.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Rockefeller has died.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/billi...kefeller-dies-age-101-143850010--finance.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Martin McGuinness has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-39185899


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerry Krause has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/news/j...bulls-championships-dies-at-77-190332601.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chuck Barris, who created The Dating Game and The Newlywed Game, and hosted The Gong Show, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sib Hashian has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/ex-boston-drummer-sib-hashian-161854462.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clay Matthews, Sr. has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/clay-m...ions-of-nfl-players-dies-at-88-162524545.html


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Rock and Roll innovator, Chuck Berry, has passed away at 90.



Who is Marty McFly's "old-time" guitar style going to inspire now?


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sib Hashian has died.



Now I ought to listen to all my _Boston_ records again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Amberry has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/podiat...traight-free-throws-dies-at-94-201822552.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gilbert Baker has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/31/us/gilbert-baker-rainbow-flag-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ikutaro Kakehashi has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...hi-founder-of-roland-drum-machines-dies-at-87


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amy Bleuel has committed suicide.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/founder-tattoo-revolution-project-semicolon-232435230.html


----------



## Rabulias

Don Rickles has died. :-(


----------



## Eltab

Rabulias said:


> Don Rickles has died. :-(



The only person I've ever heard who could viciously insult somebody and leave THEM laughing about the experience.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Clarke has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-39524202


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tim Pigott-Smith has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39532890


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Matthew has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39513249


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Clay Adler has committed suicide.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/mtv-reality-star-clay-adler-commits-suicide-172109224.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Warren Geils Jr. has died.
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/guitarist-j-geils-dead-at-71-w476279


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Letterman's mother Dorothy died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Hansen has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/peter-hansen-general-hospital-actor-221114790.html


----------



## jimmifett

Charlie Murphy Died


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jimmifett said:


> Charlie Murphy Died




Darkness has fallen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sheila Abdus-Salaam has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/united-states-first-female-muslim-judge-found-dead-024121994.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dan Rooney has died.
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/pittsburgh-steelers-chairman-dan-rooney-dies-84-202513206.html


----------



## tuxgeo

A storied family, indeed. (Deservedly so.) 

Acknowledging that American pro football isn't primarily a geek topic doesn't make the loss any less. Dan's dedication to doing the right thing was an example to many. He'll be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Emma Morano, the last remaining person born in the 19th century A.D., died yesterday.  She was 117.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Allan Holdsworth has died.
https://www.google.com/amp/variety....ies-progressive-fusion-guitar-1202031666/amp/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Langhorne has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/16/...bob-dylan.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clifton James, who played JW Pepper in James Bond films, died last Saturday.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaron Hernandez has committed suicide.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/19/us/aaron-hernandez-suicide/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matt "Rosey" Anoa'i has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2704331?iid=ob_article_footer_expansion


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Cuba Gooding Sr., a member of the Main Ingredient and the father of Cuba Gooding Jr., died today.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michele Scarponi has died.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/cycling/39677856


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Erin Moran has died.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/erin-moran-dead-age-56-happy-days-star/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert M. Pirsig has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/24/us/robert-m-pirsig-death-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jonathan Demme has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/jonathan-demme-silence-lambs-director-dies-73-151002226.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Mantenuto  has committed suicide.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/disneys-miracle-star-michael-manteuto-found-dead-35-163605427.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Richard Tucholka, founder of Tri Tac Games, has passed.

http://dmmagazine.blogspot.com/2017/04/richard-tucholka-has-passed-away.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ueli Steck has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/swiss-cl...ring-mount-everest-ascent-091355588--spt.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Hampton has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/02/entertainment/bruce-hampton-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Casey Thomas has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Wilson has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/robert-wi...son-died-001007974--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steven Holcomb has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christopher Boykin has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/rob-big-star-christopher-big-black-boykin-dead-45-002736233.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Miles, who had a hit 21 years ago with "Children", died Tuesday of cancer.  He was 47.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael D. Jackson has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/news/repor...ackson-killed-motorcycle-crash-153521528.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Michael Parks died Tuesday.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Steve Palermo has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/news/steve-palermo-heroic-umpire-dead-67-215841563.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Powers Boothe has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/powers-boothe-emmy-winning-character-actor-dead-68-021733028.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stan Weston has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/11/business/stan-weston-dead-gi-joe-creator.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brad Grey has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/brad-grey-former-paramount-chief-dies-59-144104387.html


----------



## Ryujin

Chris Cornell, lead singer of Soundgarden, dead at 52.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One of my favorite rock vocalists.


----------



## Ryujin

They're saying it was suicide


----------



## billd91

News outlets are reporting the death of Roger Ailes


----------



## Raunalyn

Ryujin said:


> They're saying it was suicide




Really? Is there a source for this?


----------



## Ryujin

Raunalyn said:


> Really? Is there a source for this?




"Possible."

Apparently the Detroit Police.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/18/entertainment/chris-cornell-dead/index.html


----------



## Raunalyn

Ryujin said:


> "Possible."
> 
> Apparently the Detroit Police.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/18/entertainment/chris-cornell-dead/index.html




Aw, hell, man!!!

This tears me up. Such a talented musician.

He did a song with Temple of the Dog, by far my favorite of his, called Times of Trouble. I think I'll go listen to it now...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TlShoR5nto


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, widely being reported as a hanging.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Theunis Botha has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/elephant-kills-big-game-hunter-094643001.html


----------



## Dioltach

Roger Moore has died at age 89.


----------



## Ryujin

American motorcycle racer and former Moto GP champion Nicky Hayden has died as a result of injuries sustained in a collision in which his bicycle was struck by a car, in Italy.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...nstagram-motogp-world-superbike-a7750896.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cortez Kennedy has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/news/pro-football-hall-famer-cortez-kennedy-dies-age-48-171955407.html


----------



## Eltab

Dioltach said:


> Roger Moore has died at age 89.



Prepare a martini, shaken not stirred, and place it at an empty spot at table next time you play a Spy genre RPG.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dina Merrill has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/dina-merrill-heiress-actress-dead-93-150147365.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zbigniew Brzezinski has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/26/politics/zbigniew-brzezinski-dead/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gregg Allman, of the Allman Brothers Band, died today.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Congressman and Baseball Hall of Fame player Jim Bunning died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Biagiotti died yesterday of a heart attack.  She was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Rich Buckler died May 19 of cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Deford has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/news/frank-deford-legendary-sportswriter-dies-age-78-180152014.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Manuel Noriega has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/source-c...manian-dictator-manuel-noriega-052617338.html


----------



## Hand of Evil

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Manuel Noriega has died.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/source-c...manian-dictator-manuel-noriega-052617338.html




Man, I thought he died years ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Nance has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/bachelorette-alum-michael-nance-dead-165200815.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Tino Insana died Wednesday.  He was 69.

I knew him as the voice of Bushroot on Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Jack O'Neill, surf legend behind the modern wetsuit, dies at 94 

(Not Stargate)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Rochelle has died.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2017/05/22/remembering-carl-rochelle-cabrera-nr.cnn?iid=ob_video_vr2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Sallis, the voice of Wallace, died June 2.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cheick Tiote has died.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/syndication.bleacherreport.com/amp/2713745.amp.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Roger Smith, star of '77 Sunset Strip, died Sunday.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Hardy III has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2714538-former-nfl-wr-james-hardy-iii-found-dead-at-age-31


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Danny Dias has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mtv-apos-road-rules-apos-164628976.html


----------



## UselessTriviaMan

Glenne Headley has died.


----------



## Rabulias

Adam West has died. :-(


----------



## Tonguez

Rabulias said:


> Adam West has died. :-(




Holy sad face Batman!  RIP


----------



## Ryujin

Rabulias said:


> Adam West has died. :-(




"Some days you just can't get rid of a bomb."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anita Pallenberg has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/anita-p...e-paramour-keith-richards-dies-003605308.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Helmut Kohl, former chancellor of Germany, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kirk Jones has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40307377


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John G. Avildsen has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/movies/john-g-avildsen-director-rocky-karate-kid-films-dies-81-235306661.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Stephen Furst (Animal House, St. Elsewhere) died yesterday from complications of diabetes.  He was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tim Hague has died.
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/tim-hague-dies-33-knocked-boxing-match/story?id=48120538


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Otto Warmbier has died.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...rth-korean-detainment/?utm_term=.a816e190d121


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Bill Dana, also known as Jose Jimenez, died last Thursday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Prodigy died today of sickle cell anemia.  He was 42.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anthony Young has died.
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/mets/mets-pitcher-anthony-young-dead-51-article-1.3282759


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Nyqvist has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-nyqvist-dragon-tattoo-star-dies-56-204105489.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Bond has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/28/europe/michael-bond-paddington-bear/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryan Jones has been killed.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2717277?iid=ob_article_footer_expansion


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mitchell Henry has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Max Runager has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaron Rajman has been killed.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40511746


----------



## megamania

Joan Lee, wife of Stan Lee has passed away at 93


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nelsan Ellis has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/true-blood-apos-nelsan-ellis-191220145.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Blazer has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40590960


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Liu Xiaobo has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-40597514


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christopher Wong has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/13/entertainment/2-live-crew-fresh-kid-ice-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Chikapa Phiri has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...-guitarist-and-arranger-ray-phiri-dies-age-70


----------



## Ryujin

Heavily credited stuntman John Bernecker is dead, as the result of injuries received on the set of "The Walking Dead.""

http://deadline.com/2017/07/walking-dead-stuntman-dead-john-bernecker-on-set-fall-1202128636/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Zablidowsky has been killed.
http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/adrenaline-mob-involved-horrific-fatal-bus-crash/


----------



## freyar

Maryam Mirzakhani, first woman and first Iranian to win the Fields Medal (the highest award in mathematics), has died at age 40.


----------



## Ryujin

George Romero, father of the modern Zombie Apocalypse genre, has died at age 77:

http://ew.com/movies/2017/07/16/george-romero-dead-night-living-dead-director-dies/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Academy Award winner Martin Landau died today.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bad day for genre film legends.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Wolff has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meechy Monroe has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/meechy-monroe-dead-youtube-star-101100250.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harvey Atkin has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/harvey-atkin-dies-meatballs-cagney-202545121.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chester Bennington of Linkin Park hung himself.  He was 41.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barbara Weldens has died.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.inde...cuted-age-35-goudron-police-a7850441.html?amp


----------



## trappedslider

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/entries/85c91bb8-285d-4071-bedb-4ad93526374d

Deborah Watling has passed away


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Heard, the father in Home Alone, died yesterday.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Collings has died.

https://www.premierguitar.com/articles/26006-bill-collings-19482017


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Kundla has died

https://www.yahoo.com/news/basketball-hall-famer-john-kundla-dies-101-230408222--spt.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anne Dufourmantelle has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40703606


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barbara Sinatra died today.  She was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Abby Nicole has died.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ead-at-25-after-utv-accident.amp.html?ref=yfp


----------



## Mark CMG

June Foray has passed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/June_Foray


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Michael Johnson, best known for the hit "Bluer Than Blue", died Tuesday.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Gard has died.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jul/28/charlie-gard-dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patti Deutsch died Wednesday of cancer.  She was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Keith Baird has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/25/..._th_20170728&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=75820395


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Charlie Gard has died.



His death was likely inevitable, but it still ticks me off: between the Hospital and the Court, they COULD NOT figure out how to get him and a possible treatment in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eltab said:


> His death was likely inevitable, but it still ticks me off: between the Hospital and the Court, they COULD NOT figure out how to get him and a possible treatment in the same place at the same time.




It was very probably inevitable- even the program they wanted to try has only had a handful of successes.  The treatment itself is not described as being curative, but therapeutic.

As for the _why_ they couldn't get him in...that's a very complex case of laws and medical ethics that we shouldn't get into in this thread, and could be tricky even in its own thread, given board rules.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dr G Yunupingu has died. 
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...the-artist-who-took-yolngu-music-to-the-world


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As for the _why_ they couldn't get him in...that's a very complex case of laws and medical ethics that we shouldn't get into in this thread, and could be tricky even in its own thread, given board rules.



True, about thread derailment.  

The case itself is less complicated than it was made into.  (That's why I'm venting in public.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeanne Moreau has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/award-winning-french-actress-jeanne-moreau-dies-89-094822187.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and playwright Sam Shepard died July 27.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Loeb has died.
https://jazztimes.com/news/chuck-loeb-guitarist-composer-dies-61/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Brotman has died.
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/01/news/costco-co-founder-jeff-brotman-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Olga Pronina has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/instagram-apos-apos-sexiest-biker-070437214.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ara Parseghian has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-notre-dame-coach-ara-parseghian-dies-130734135.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Robert Hardy who starred in All Creatures Great and Small and played Cornelius Fudge in the Harry Potter movies, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Rapper Prodigy died today of sickle cell anemia.  He was 42.




UPDATE: cause of death has been revised to accidental choking on an egg.


----------



## Ryujin

Removed due to my inability to read.


----------



## trappedslider

Ryujin said:


> 2017/01/25




six months ago


----------



## Ryujin

Sorry about that


----------



## trappedslider

That's okay...I posted it on another forum I go too,so i failed a spot check too


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darren Daulton has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-phillies-catcher-darren-daulton-dies-battle-cancer-031952288.html


----------



## Ryujin

Holocaust denier Ernst Zundel is dead at 78.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ernst-zundel-dead-1.4237598


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Baylor has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Hand of Evil

Original Godzilla actor Haruo Nakajima dies at 88


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chantek has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40858040


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barbara Cook has died.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...y-award-winning-actress-and-singer-dies-at-89


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Glen Campbell lost his fight with Alzheimer's.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yisrael Kristal has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/world-apos-oldest-man-holocaust-163053733.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Broyles has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/14/...-coach-and-athletic-director-at-arkansas.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sir Bruce Forsyth has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-40978576


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The Predator got Sony Landham.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Zumbrunnen has died.
http://variety.com/2017/film/news/eric-zumbrunnen-dead-dies-film-editor-1202532075/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Joe Bologna died Sunday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dick Gregory has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/dic...ian-civil-rights-activist-dies-024341027.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Lewis died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Kaiverta

GrayLinnorm said:


> Chester Bennington of Linkin Park hung himself.  He was 41.





Suicide and Depression are awful. Rest in peace, Chester.


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jerry Lewis died today.  He was 91.



...and Labor Day will never be the same.  
As a kid, I would scrounge the loose change lying around the house and talk my parents into driving over to the local TV station broadcasting his telethon to drop it off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dallas McCarver has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/bodybuilder-dallas-mccarver-boyfriend-wwe-231857982.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Abercrombie has passed.

http://www.guitarplayer.com/artists/1013/jazz-guitarist-john-abercrombie-dies-at-72/63624


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shane Sieg has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/former-truck-series-driver-shane-223626390.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shane Sieg has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/former-truck-series-driver-shane-223626390.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic actor Jay Thomas died today.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rich Piana has died.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/08/25/rich-piana-dead-at-46/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tobe Hooper, who directed The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, died yesterday.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jud Heathcote has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/beloved-fo...oach-jud-heathcote-dies-age-90-035803596.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rollie Massimino has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/rollie-mas...ational-title-team-dies-age-82-205448312.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Anderson, who co-starred in The Six Million Dollar Man and The Bionic Woman, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Shelley Berman died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Walter Becker of Steely Dan died today.  He was 67.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Ashbery has died

https://www.yahoo.com/news/john-ashbery-celebrated-challenging-poet-dies-90-205935015.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Holger Czukay has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/co-founder-holger-czukay-dead-012331304.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Hlubek has died.

http://wjrz.com/2017/09/05/molly-hatchets-dave-hlubek-dead-66/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gene Michael has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/gene-michael-man-built-yankees-dynasty-dead-79-164341045.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Troy Gentry was killed in a helicopter crash.  He was 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Don Williams died today.  He was 78.


----------



## Rabulias

Science fiction author Jerry Pournelle has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blake Heron has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/shiloh-star-blake-heron-dies-35-220509153.html



Rabulias said:


> Science fiction author Jerry Pournelle has died.




Also, damn.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book writer Len Wein died today.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Ohlmeyer, the former head of NBC sports, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edith Windsor has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/12/politics/edith-windsor-supreme-court-marriage-equality/index.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Frank Vincent has passed.

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni61508222


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Basi has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-41263223


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grant Hart of Husker Du died today of cancer.  He was 56.


----------



## billd91

TMZ reports Harry Dean Stanton is dead at 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michelle Rounds has committed suicide.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/15/rosie...dead-suicide/?adid=sidebarwidget-most-popular


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler and manager Bobby "The Brain" Heenan died today.  He was 72.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Stanislav Petrov, The man who saved the world, died. He was 77.
Edit: So after reading a bit more, just realized he died a few months ago, and it wasn't mentioned. If this has been posted here before... oops.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jake LaMotta, the inspiration for Raging Bull, died yesterday.  He was 96.


----------



## Rabulias

Actor Bernie Casey has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lillian Bettencourt has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41355179


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric Eycke has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/former-corrosion-of-conformity-vocalist-eric-eycke-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Bradley has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/music/soul-singer-charles-bradley-dies-68-174229860.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eman Abdul Atti has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/25/health/heaviest-woman-dies-bn/index.html


----------



## Derren

Hugh Hefner died.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Derren said:


> Hugh Hefner died.



One of my boyhood heroes


----------



## Eltab

Derren said:


> Hugh Hefner died.



Possibly the only person for whom using the phrase "surrounded by his loved ones" is going to conjure an image which does not describe the scene as it really happened.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Monty Hall has passed.

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/...e-a-deal.html?referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Tiller has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/former-purdue-coach-joe-tiller-dies-161857425.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Samuel 'Si' Newhouse has died.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/media-titan-si-newhouse-dead-140535673.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert D. Hales has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mormon-leader-robert-d-hales-dies-served-top-193737552.html


----------



## billd91

I can only hope the report is premature (and wrong), but it looks like Tom Petty has been taken off life support after a cardiac arrest.


----------



## Raunalyn

billd91 said:


> I can only hope the report is premature (and wrong), but it looks like Tom Petty has been taken off life support after a cardiac arrest.




It is true. It is official.

Damn...that sucks. Such an incredible talent...

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/tom-petty-rock-iconoclast-led-200300164.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Yates has died.
https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...s-dies-liver-cancer-nascar-hall-of-fame-2018/


----------



## Henry

Raunalyn said:


> It is true. It is official.
> 
> Damn...that sucks. Such an incredible talent...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/tom-petty-rock-iconoclast-led-200300164.html




Tom Petty, like Prince, was part of the soundtrack of my childhood, and his music meant a great deal to me. I hope his family can find comfort in this time. Saddest thing about it is that in December apparently he noted in an interview this concert season was likely his last, because he wanted more time with his grandchildren -- and they just wrapped last week.


----------



## Xaelvaen

As the death of Robin Williams made laughing hard, I haven't been able to turn on my music (so full of Tom Petty) since yesterday.  I hear his voice, and I just don't want to listen to anything else, but can't bear to listen to him right now.  My thoughts with his family, and all his fans around the world.


----------



## Eltab

Xaelvaen said:


> I haven't been able to turn on my music (so full of Tom Petty) since yesterday.  I hear his voice, and I just don't want to listen to anything else, but can't bear to listen to him right now.



Turn on _"Breakdown"_ anyways and sing along.  
The first song I thought of was _"Don't Come Around Here No More"_ which is not appropriate to the occasion (although it describes the practical result  ).  
A local radio station is playing _"Free-Fallin' "_ about every hour.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My first thought was "Last Dance With Mary Jane".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hervé Léger has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/herv-l-ger-man-behind-150000476.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Ralphie May died of cardiac arrest.  He was 45.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Connie Hawkins has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dazzling-basketball-great-connie-hawkins-dies-75-162609553--spt.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yelberton Abraham Tittle Jr. has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/20967731/ya-tittle-pro-football-hall-famer-dies-age-90


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Jean Rochefort, who was supposed to play Don Quixote in a movie (chronicled in the documentary _Lost In La Mancha_), died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Philip Reitnour has died.
http://6abc.com/body-found-in-schuylkill-river-identified-as-shark-tank-entrepreneur/2531616/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Webb has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-white-sox-pitcher-daniel-webb-dead-28-atv-accident-002811045.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Craig Johnson has died.
http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2017/sep/27/man-shot-by-bonner-county-deputies-had-no-prior-cr/


----------



## Raunalyn

Actor Roy Dotrice has died.

Roy was the voice actor for the audio books for Game of Thrones (all 5 so far) and holds the record for the most characters voiced by a single actor (223). He also played a small part in the Game of Thrones.

http://www.tvguide.com/news/game-of-thrones-actor-roy-dotrice-dead-at-94/


----------



## Ryujin

John Dunsworth, best known for his recent run as Mr. Lahey on the Canadian series "Trailer Park Boys", has died.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...tor-best-known-as-mr-lahey-has-died-1.4357370


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Hughes has died.
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/sean-hughes-comic-comic-shunned-104500734.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mychael Knight has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-project-runway-apos-star-214421597.html


----------



## Ryujin

Gord Downie, lead singer of the Canadian band The Tragicially Hip, has at last succumbed to the brain cancer which had been slowly killing him. Fans will forever remember his farewell concerts from this past summer. He was 53 years old.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/gord-downie-obit-1.4359906


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Martin Eric Ain has died.
http://loudwire.com/celtic-frost-bassist-martin-eric-ain-dead-50/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Young has died.
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/music/acdc-musician-george-young-dead-at-70-20171023-gz6f8n.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott Putesky has died.
http://loudwire.com/former-marilyn-manson-guitarist-scott-daisy-berkowitz-putesky-dead-at-49/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Guillaume, best known for playing Benson, died today of prostate cancer.  He was 89.

Guillaume also starred in _Sports Night_, and did the voice of Rafiki in _The Lion King._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Weitz has died.
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wi...flight-space-shuttle-challenger-dies-50678042


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer prize winning poet Richard Wilbur died October 14.  He was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Antoine “Fats” Domino has died.
http://www.wwltv.com/entertainment/legendary-musician-fats-domino-dead-at-89-years-old/485917741


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Art historian Linda Nochlin died yesterday.  She was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brad Bufanda has committed suicide.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/brad-bufanda-dies-veronica-mars-171035507.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Isabel Granada has passed away.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/isabel-granada-passed-away-025400934.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Major League pitcher Roy Halladay was killed in a plane crash.  He was 40.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Flores has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/red-sox-prospect-daniel-flores-17-dies-cancer-battle-005040190.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Hillerman, Higgins on _Magnum, P.I.,_ died today.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gossip columnist Liz Smith died today.  She was 94.


----------



## Tonguez

Moana Whaanga (nee Manley), was a Swimmer from Rotorua who gained selection for the Olympics in Helsinki and also was the first Māori woman to be crowned Miss New Zealand in 1954 and the first NZ contestant to compete at Miss Universe. She passed away last night. She was 82 years old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gustav Åhr has overdosed.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/16/politics/lil-peep-death-opioid-epidemic/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Toto Riina has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/notorious-mafia-boss-bosses-toto-riina-dead-87-064830995.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Miller (not the comic artist) has died.

http://www.eonline.com/news/894813/...death-of-flip-or-flop-contractor-frank-miller


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wendy Pepper has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/apos-project-runway-apos-star-235841264.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Malcolm Young, who cofounded AC/DC, died today from dementia.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ann Wedgeworth has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ann-wedgeworth-three-company-actress-202152502.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Hegarty has died.
http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/21454615/british-rider-daniel-hegarty-dies-macau-motorcycle-gp


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mel Tillis has died.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article185514118.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Earle Hyman, who played Grandpa Huxtable on _The Cosby Show_ and Panthero on _​Thundercats_, died last Friday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Manson has died.

https://nypost.com/2017/11/20/mass-murderer-charles-manson-dead-at-83/


----------



## Tonguez

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Charles Manson has died.




does he really belong on a celebrity remembrance page? much better that he be forgotten...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We remember the good & the bad- they’re cultural-historic landmarks.  Saddam and Khadaffi got mentioned.

Besides, if we forget, we risk repeating...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Terry Glenn has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2745192-former-nfl-wr-terry-glenn-dies-at-43-after-car-accident


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Della Reese, R&B singer and actress, died yesterday.  She was 86.

Reese co-starred in _Touched By an Angel._


----------



## billd91

Teen heartthrob David Cassidy has died at 67.


----------



## Tonguez

David Cassidy, one a Teen Idol and star of ‘The Partridge Family’ Dies at 67

he had poor health of late including Dementia and liver problems


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Warren (Pete) Moore has died.
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/miracles-singer-warren-pete-moore-dead-at-78-w512237


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rance Howard has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/25/entertainment/rance-howard-father-of-ron-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Thierry has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/aqib-talib...off-huge-broncos-raiders-brawl-214800153.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Nabors, best known for playing Gomer Pyle, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ali Abdullah Sale Has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/yemenis-shelter-airstrikes-battles-capital-070008222.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Anderson, who ran for president in 1980, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael I, the last king of Romania, died today.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Halladay, the "French Elvis", died yesterday of cancer.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress August Ames committed suicide.  She was 23.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I meant to post this a while back, but got sidetracked & forgot: Jana Novotna died Nov. 20th.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2745161?iid=ob_article_footer_expansion


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Baldwin has died.
https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/p...86-winnetka-native-won-emmy-for-wonder-years/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ruth Altshuler has died.
https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Dallas-Philanthropist-Ruth-Altshuler-Dies-at-93-463050483.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Max Clifford collapsed in prison of a fatal heart attack.

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Max-...386500640172&impressionguid=0wopfFZHQDnSS1Col


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Simeon Booker has died

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pioneeri...n-booker-dies-age-99-013256187--politics.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Marvin Green Jr., better known as Angry Grandpa, died yesterday from cirrhosis.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Documentary filmmaker Bruce Brown, best known for _The Endless Summer,_ died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Documentary filmmaker Bruce Brown, best known for _The Endless Summer,_ died yesterday.  He was 80.




[video=youtube;GH1K23rAYOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH1K23rAYOQ&sns=em[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dean Lorich has committed suicide.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/acclaimed...apartment-122658304--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Lee has died.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/memory-san-francisco-mayor-ed-lee-195347046.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat DiNizio has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/music/pat-dinizio-smithereens-lead-singer-dies-62-060657481.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Warrel Dane has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ne...r-warrel-dane-dies-of-heart-attack-in-brazil/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film star Yurizan Beltran died today, apparently of a drug overdose.  She was 31.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wu Youngning has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/sad-details-wu-youngning-chinese-054427137.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz singer Keely Smith, who worked with and was married to Louis Prima, died yesterday.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Vincent Nguini, a guitarist who worked with Paul Simon, died December 8 of liver cancer.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Follis has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/longtime-mma-coach-robert-follis-died-005659130--mma.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Jong-hyun has committed suicide.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/18/entertainment/k-pop-jonghyun-shinee-death-intl/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Heather North, best known as the longtime voice of Daphne on Scooby-Doo, died November 30 after a long illness.  She was 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bernard Law has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/20/world/former-boston-cardinal-bernard-law-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dick Enberg has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/report-lon...rg-died-heart-attack-san-diego-054953281.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce McCandless has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/nasa-astronaut-1st-fly-untethered-space-dies-80-211515025.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

March Fong Eu, California's first female secretary of state and the first Chinese American to hold a constitutional office in California, died Thursday.  She was 95.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Matt Damon's father passes at age 74

https://www.facebook.com/topic/Matt...69967952786&impression_guid=0dVdoVC6KOcnn1yny


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Givens, one of the last surviving animators from the golden age, died December 14.  He was 99.

Givens worked on the first Bugs Bunny cartoons, as well as Tom and Jerry, _Garfield and Friends, _and Raid commercials in a career spanning six decades.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jordan Feldstein has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/jordan-feldstein-jonah-hill-apos-173018365.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clifford Irving, best known for writing Howard Hughes' "autobiography", died December 19 of pancreatic cancer.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Heather Menzies-Urich, who played Louisa von Trapp in _The Sound of Music,_ died yesterday of cancer.  She was 68.


----------



## Ryujin

Irv Weinstein, long time legendary anchor of WKBW TV in Buffalo, has died of ALS.

http://buffalonews.com/2017/12/26/irv-weinstein-legendary-channel-7-anchor-has-died/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Bower has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2751098-nhl-hall-of-fame-goalie-johnny-bower-dies-at-age-93


----------



## billd91

Alfie Curtis who played Dr. Evazan in Star Wars has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rose Marie Mazetta has died.
https://www.google.com/amp/variety....-dead-dies-dick-van-dyke-show-1202649747/amp/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Recy Taylor has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/recy-taylor-alabama-black-woman-raped-6-white-031555937.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mystery writer Sue Grafton died yesterday of cancer.  She was 77.

She only had one book left on her alphabet series.  Damn.


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Alfie Curtis who played Dr. Evazan in Star Wars has passed away.



I didn't know that character had a name until I saw an article with a picture attached.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Erica Garner has died.

https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...ughter-of-eric-garner-is-dead-at-27/23320119/


----------



## trappedslider

[video=youtube;GA0-1QvnTA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA0-1QvnTA8[/video] it's from a couple of weeks ago however


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am just so glad I am not one of those listed. Having survived the septic shock scare of 2011 makes my heart break for the families that have lost these and other loved ones.


----------



## Truth Seeker

A very deep humble thanks to all who helped contributed to this somber task...Bless.


----------

